# Can someone teach me to use a rotary



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I pick things up pretty quick would just like even half an hour to watch and ask a couple of questions. If anyone can help let me know. Im from belfast


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

one question, have you used a DA before and ru thinking of doing it as a side line?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Ronnie, that's two mate....


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah i have. I have no perfected it yet, and am still learning different techniques. I use a PC. 

What do you mean as a side line


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Ronnie, that's two mate....


sorry 2 questions then!!!:thumb:



CraigRx8 said:


> Yeah i have. I have no perfected it yet, and am still learning different techniques. I use a PC.
> 
> What do you mean as a side line


do u want to valet/details cars for a bit of extra income on the side? just wondering. as if its just a hobbie the PC is just as effective to use as I feel the Rotary is a machine u need to be using regurarly to have any benifit, but also if u are not fully aware it is very easy to damage the paint where as the PC is pretty much idiot proof and the sort of thing you can pick up after 6 months of not using and get great results from with no worries


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

In that case yes i do alot of cars mostly friends and friends of a friends. Usually a couple a month, its just a bit of fun. Would like to know how to use one just

:buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

have you searched for vids on youtube? I watched a few rotary vids online first and then taught myself on an m5. It's not that difficult but the rotary is slightly harder to control than the PC. Rotary doesn't do anything the PC can't in my opinion... just gets it done a bit faster


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ive heard of rotary users using different techniques for removing scratches etc, deep ones, by burning the paint etc


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

burning the paint is a really bad idea if you want to use that method on a mates car then I would just skip the detailing stage and just pay to have it resprayed for them!!! its like burning your hair instead of going to a hairdressers. I think u mean wet sanding, TBH there is only so much u can do to correct paintwork at the end of the day it is removing paint that does not come back. master the PC and you will have just as good results.


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok will stick at the PC a while longer but it has been talked abot on here a good few times, burning the paint to remove scratches. im not just imanging it lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think you'll find it's BURNISHING **


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I was just thinking, if ur heart is set on a rotary, now might be a good time as it is a different way of doing things, ie speeds are alot slower but you have to be alot more careful, a practice pannel is a starting point, but I would use the PC to get to grips with basic swirl removal and correction. Plus one thing a rotary cannot be used for everything some paint s too soft and will be easily damaged with a rotary


----------

